# Make Up School Question!



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi! I've been looking into a few make up schools in my area recently and found the Edith Serei Academy (in Montreal, Canada) by looking though the schools on the mac pro site. 

So, on the schools site it shows you get a certificate, not a diploma, for completing one of the make up courses...would this even be helpful to have?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2008)

i think it would be helpful if certification is required to do makeup in your area.  or if you want to become a makeup artist for a brand, you would be certified in whatever courses they offer cerification in.  however, i think it would only be helpful if it's a hands-on course, whereas anyone can could probably get certified in product knowledge-type courses.  does that make sense?  plus, you would be paying for actual hands-on experience (if that"s what it is) as opposed to paying for something where you end up taking a multiple choice test at the end of the course.  i would contact the school and see what courses they offer and what their certification entails.


----------

